# Wing Chun in Charleston SC



## zepedawingchun (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone teach or know someone who teaches Wing Chun in Charleston, SC?  I met someone while visiting and they were really interested in training.  Unfortuately, I live 200 miles away.  But I thought I'd look into finding them someone to train with.  All the help and/or info would be reatly appreciated.


----------

